
How does an obvious scam like this get greenlit? - reiichiroh
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/datagatekeeper/datagatekeeper-the-first-impenetrable-anti-hacking/description
======
reiichiroh
They can't even tell the difference between "-bit cipher strength" and a
"kilobyte" \- their entire Kickstarter appears to be based on nonsensical
buzzwords.

------
reiichiroh
Looks like it's a front for a pump and dump or investment scam.

